# FG Chronicles: Brenda and Peggy - by Fat Peggy (SSBBW, Eating, Lesbian Foreplay ~XWG)



## Britt Reid (Jul 17, 2011)

_SSBBW, Eating, Lesbian Foreplay ~XWG_ - two friends share life from a larger, much larger, perspective

*Fat Girl Chronicles: Brenda and Peggy
by Fat Peggy*​
*Chapter 1 &#8211; the two fatties meet*

Brenda was an 18 year old high school Senior; she was also the class fat girl. Every class seems to have one. Some thin people, some normal size people, some chubby people, and one who was huge. In her school Brenda was that girl. 

As class fat girl she was teased at laughed at all the time, which she found hard to take. All it did was just make her eat even more. She snacked constantly, even during class. She finally got so fat she couldn’t squeeze into the desks at school anymore. They had to get a special table and chair, right in the front of the room, just for the "fat girl." She would come in and find signs on the table, “Fat Girl Sits Here,” pictures of blimps and whales. things like that. It was mortifying, but it just made her eat more and more. 

About two months into her Senior year Brenda heard that a new Senior student had just enrolled. Her name was Peggy. 

_“Oh great,” _thought Brenda, _“Another cute little skinny girl to make fun of me.” _
But when she made it to her first period class the next day, Peggy turned out to be even fatter than Brenda.

“I obviously do not fit in those tiny little desks you have for the skinny kids. I asked to have a table and chair so I would be able to sit,.” Peggy announced to her first period teacher, Mr. Collings.

“We already have that for Brenda. You will be sitting next to her. We had a second chair put at her table for you. You can see it right over there,” replied Mr. Collings. 


“Oh good. I’m glad to see you know how to treat larger size people the right way.” Peggy said with a smile.

“Hi, Brenda. I think we’re going to be great friends. I’m used to being the fat girl in class. I think I still am,” Peggy giggled.

The rest of the kids couldn’t believe it. Here was this girl who was even fatter than Brenda, and she had a personality. She spoke up and even talked about how fat she was. This is a change from Brenda.

Peggy and Brenda certainly did become great friends. They went everywhere together. Peggy was kind of protective of Brenda, since Brenda wasn’t very good at speaking up for herself. And Peggy had the kind of personality where people didn’t make fun of her. 

One day, the “Fat Girls Sit Here” note showed up. Instead of getting mad or embarrassed, Peggy taped it up, and made a big point of it. “Hey, Brenda, they seem to have noticed that we sit here and we are fat. Who says skinny people are dumb? We are the fat girls, and this is where we sit. They are so clever, aren’t they?” 

Peggy started laughing, and even Brenda managed a smile.

They became inseparable. They did their homework together, studied for tests together, ate together. And boy did they eat together. Brenda stopped her nervous constant snacking, but her portions at meals grew enormously. Brenda found out that Peggy, who was also over age eighteen, lived by herself because her parents were overseas working. Peggy always had a lot of food around when they did their homework or studied for tests. Brenda's mom also traveled a lot so most of the time she, too, was home alone with food as her primary companion. She understood Peggy's situaton.

“It’s so nice to have another fat girl to hang out with, Brenda. I’ve always had friends, but none of them were anywhere near as fat as me. At least we are in the same ballpark, even if you are a little skinny”, Peggy laughed, and patted Brenda’s substantial tummy.

“I feel the same, Peggy, except that I never had a lot of friends. In fact, I’ve hardly had any real friends. You’ve given me a lot of confidence, you know. Even though I’m very fat, and getting fatter, thanks to you, I’m still a good person.”

“You are a very good person, no matter how fat you are. Fat is not a bad word, it’s just an adjective. I think you need a hug, honey.”

Peggy gave Brenda a big hug, which Peggy actually enjoyed more than Brenda, even though Brenda didn’t realize it (or why) at the time. They just kept spending more and more time together, studying, relaxing, and getting fatter. Peggy was delighted with how fat Brenda was getting. She enjoyed their hugs more and more as they got bigger.

“We have to do very well on this test, Brenda. Let’s show those skinny girls that the fat girls are better than they are. And who are the fat girls?”

“We’re the fat girls”, Brenda said. “I’m tired of being ashamed of being fat. I’m a good person and also, not in spite of it.”

“You got it, sister. Fat girls rule.”

The spent the entire spring vacation together. Peggy kept lots and lots of food around, and Brenda just ate and ate.

“Hey Brenda, I haven’t weighed myself in a long time. Can you help? I’m too fat to see the dial anymore.”

“Wow, Peggy, you really are fat, aren’t you?”, laughed Brenda, and slapped Peggy’s fat ass playfully.

“Fat girls don’t weigh themselves fully dressed," said Peggy, and stripped down to bra and panties. She looked so much fatter like this, and Brenda was amazed.

Peggy got on the scale. “323. Wow. Getting fat, girl. Now you, hun.”

“Me? Well, I guess it’s only fair.” Brenda agreed.

Brenda stripped down to bra and panties and got on the scale.


“Oh my, Brenda. It’s off scale. You’re over 350,” Peggy announced.

“I’m over 350? I’m fatter than you? How did that happen?” Brenda said with concern.

“We eat so much, honey. Don’t be upset, we’re the fat girls, remember?” Peggy replied.

“Well yeah, but I didn’t realize I was this fat,” Brenda said.

“Congratulations, girlfriend. I’m so proud of you,” Peggy exclaimed.

Brenda was a little uneasy, but Peggy’s attitude rubbed off on her once again.

“OK, Peggy, here’s to the fat girls,” Brenda said, raising her arm as if she was making a toast.

“You got it, sister,” Peggy replied and, grabbingd Brenda's belly, gave it a shake. “That’s one awesome belly you’re getting there.”

“And that’s one awesome ass you’re getting there,” answered Brenda and they both burst out laughing.

Finally it was the end of the year, and they studied hard for the final exams. They were together constantly. They would sit on the couch, and Brenda felt Peggy was sitting a little closer than she had to, but, of course, there wasn’t a lot of extra room with the twp of them sitting there. They had both gained a lot of weight the past year, and they were both very fat to begin with. 

But still, Brenda noticed that Peggy was touching her a lot lately. She would touch her arm or her leg when she made a point, or put her hand on her shoulder a lot. They always hugged when they got together or separated. Their hugs seemed to be getting longer lately. 

"Peggy's just that kind of person," Brenda told herself. She didn’t mind, but she noticed that it seemed to be happening more and more lately. 

Finally, exams were over. They both aced them. Brenda was really pretty smart, and so was Peggy. Their hard work paid off. Peggy gave Brenda a big long hug when they got their grades, and whispered in her ear what a great, special person she was. It was very obvious there was a great deal of fat between them, with Brenda’s huge belly and Peggy’s huge breasts and ass. It felt pretty good, actually, Brenda had to admit.

They decided they would go out and celebrate. Off to the Chinese buffet they went. 

Being so fat, they looked a little older than they were, so they were able to bring some beer with them. Brenda had never had any alcohol before, but Peggy had. Not very often, but it wasn’t her first time. They ate, they laughed, they drank beer, they celebrated. Brenda didn’t want to have too much, so she had two beers while Peggy had four.

“I think maybe you better drive, Brenda. I’m feeling a little drunk”, she laughed.

“You do seem a bit wild today. Even more than usual,” Brenda agreed.

Brenda had to go over to unlock Peggy’s door. As she did, Peggy gave her a hug, and really pressed herself into Brenda. 

“Mmmm, that feels good, honey. I am so drunk.”, she laughed. She then gave Brenda a little kiss. 

“I have been wanting to do that for a while”, she laughed. “Let’s get back to my place.”

Brenda was a little confused while driving back.

Once they were at Peggy's place she said, “Now that we don’t have to drive anymore, we can have some more beer.” 

She got another 6 pack out of the fridge, took out two, opened then, and handed one to Brenda. “We did great, honey. Let’s go relax and watch a movie. I can’t believe it’s all over and we have the whole summer ahead of us.’

“Oh yeah, we worked so hard this year. I don’t know if I could have done it without you. We’ve become so close. The other kids always made fun of me for being so fat. I never really had much of a friend before.” Brenda recalled.

“I would never make fun of anyone for being fat. I kind of like fat people,” Peggy stated.

“Yeah, I’ve noticed”, Brenda giggled. “What kind of movie do you have?”

“Actually, I have three. Let’s go in and watch. Ready for another beer?”

“Yeah, I guess so. I have never drank before. I’m starting to get a little drunk”, she laughed. “I hope you don’t take advantage of me!”

“Who, little old me? Would I do a think like this? Or this? Or this?” Peggy patted Brenda's tummy, rubbed her sides, and then cupped her breast. “I’m feeling so bad today. Let’s go in.”

Brenda was really wondering now, but this was Peggy, her best friend. Her only friend, really. She figured it was just the alcohol. 

Soon they were sitting on the couch together, squashed into each other. 

“Look at us, we’re so fat now we take up the whole couch.” Peggy exclaimed.

“Yeah, I’ve gained so much weight the past year. I feel like a fat blimp.”

“It looks good on you, honey.” Peggy laughed as she patted Brenda’s huge belly, and even fondled it a little. “Feels pretty good, too,”

“Oh, you’re so bad. Hey, I’m ready for another beer. How about you?” Brenda replied.

“I could use one, you know where they are.” said Peggy, who desite her bulkj was feelig a little light-headed.

Brenda went off to get 2 more beers. When she got back, she was a little unsteady on her feet, and fell into Peggy a little.

“You feel so good, Brenda.” Peggy wrapped her arms around Brenda and gave her a kiss. At first, Brenda didn’t respond, but then returned the kiss a little.

“That was just friends, right?”

“Of course, just 2 fat girls, no, very fat girls, who are very good friends.”

“Good, cause I’m starting to wonder about you”, Brenda laughed.

“Wonder about me? Cause sometimes I do this, or this, or this? I’m just fooling around with you, you know.”

Brenda felt a little uncomfortable, but thought Peggy was just joking. “Ok, let’s get back to the movie.”

“Another beer?”

Back with 2 more beers, they watched the movie, their size causing them to snuggle up together.

“That was a great movie. I feel so good today. All the pressure of the exams over, sitting here with my best friend in the world, and getting drunk for the first time. I feel like a big fat lazy pig. Life is good,” Brenda giggled.

“Well, it’s getting late, and we’re out of beer. How about if I walk you home? Good thing you just live 2 blocks away.” Peggy offered.

“Good idea. I’m so drunk I might get lost”, she laughed.

Brenda rocked back and forth to get up, but it wasn’t happening. “Oh my, I’m so fat and drunk I can’t even get up. Help me up please?”

“Of course, honey.” Peggy answered.

Peggy got in front of Brenda, gave her a hand, and instead fell all over her.

&#8216;Oh my, look at us. What a pair of drunken fat girls we are,” she exclaimed and they both started laughing.

“Here, let’s try that again.” Peggy’s hands were all over Brenda as she got up. This time, Peggy was able to hoist Brenda up, and she fell into Peggy’s arms. The hug really lingered this time. She whispered into her ear, “This was such a great day. We got even closer, I think,”

“Yes we did.” This time, Brenda didn’t mind the long hug at all. She kind of liked it, which got her very confused. 

“What’s happening to me?”, she thought.

They walked to Brenda’s house, talking about what they would do tomorrow.

“I have an idea, how about if we go to the beach? It’s supposed to be a hot sunny day.”

“The beach? I can’t remember the last time I went to the beach. I don’t even have a bathing suit. I doubt if they even make a suit big enough for me.”

“Oh, they make some very large sizes. I have a suit, and if I can get one that fits, so can you.”

“Well, that’s true. But I’m even fatter than you now, honey.” Brenda rubbed her huge belly and laughed.

“But not by much. I’m sure we can get you a suit. And we’re the fat girls. We should show off these bodies of ours”, and they both laughed.

When they got to Brenda’s house, they hugged goodbye. This time, Brenda pushed into Peggy and gave her a kiss.

“Down girl”, Peggy laughed. “We’re in public. Til tomorrow?”

“Can’t wait.”

Brenda went inside, still feeling confused, but liking the feeling.

“I always liked hanging out with Peggy, but now I’m getting excited at the idea of touching her huge fat body. And I let her kiss me, and I kissed back. This is very confusing, but I kind of like it. I think tomorrow at the beach is going to be very interesting. Hmm, I wonder what there is to eat.”

Brenda prepared a huge meal, sat in front of the TV, and ate and ate. She ate so much these days that she didn’t even get full with all she was eating. 

“Tomorrow I go with Peggy to buy a bathing suit. I must have gained 200 pounds since I’ve worn a bathing suit. At least I’ll have Peggy with me. The two fat girls at the beach. There will be a lot of fat and skin on display tomorrow”, she laughed. This made her feel all warm and rosy, and it felt good.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 19, 2011)

*Chapter Two - The Beach* 

Peggy called about ten the next morning. Hey fat girl, ready for our adventure? Come on over for breakfast, then well go out.

I already had breakfast, Brenda responded, looking at the remains of a four-egg omelet and a stack of four pancakes plus a beef patty.

Whats your point? Have some more, she laughed.

Brenda laughed as well and headed over.

Peggy had a huge spread laid out. Bagels, 4 kinds of cheese, peanut butter, jelly, butter, lox, tomato slices, a huge omelet, and a big pot of coffee.

Oh this looks yummy. If I didnt know better, Id think youre trying to make me fat.

Too late for that, baby. Im trying to make you fatter. Now come over and give your fat girlfriend a big fat kiss before we eat.

Thought youd never ask, Brenda smiled, her tastebuds going into overdrive..

Brenda came over, wrapped her arms around Peggy as far as they would go, squished her huge belly into her, and gave her a big long kiss. She put her hand on her breast and found her nipple and tweaked it until it got big and hard, then found her other one. Lets not talk about what all this means. Im still kind of confused about it. Lets just enjoy being two very close fat friends.

Im OK with that, as long as you keep kissing me like that. Ive been waiting for this for a while, Peggy replied

Ill keep kissing you like that as long as you keep feeding me like this, Brenda answered and they both laughed, feeling each others fat rolls.

They made a huge dent in the breakfast, and packed up the rest to take to the beach. But first, they needed bahing suits.

Ready to get our suits? I tried my old suit last night. I could hardly get it past my knees. We are both buying suits. Peggy declared. Her parents overseas gave her a generous alllowance so she usually had money.

Peggy knew a store in the mall that catered to extremely obese women. They even had a good selection of bathing suits. The sales clerk was a fairly fat woman, so they felt comfortable talking to her.

Were going to the beach today, and we need bathing suits. How big are your biggest suits? Peggy asked.

The sales clerk smiled. She had met many girls who were into being very fat. Oh, we have a very large range of sizes and styles. Im sure we can fit you. Im sure we have suits that are much too big for you, in fact, so dont worry. Its our policy to cater to extremely large women here.

Thats great, but we are not large, we are fat.

The saleswoman smiled. OK, we cater to very fat women here, which made them all smile.

The saleswoman turned out to be a bit of a non-stop chatterbox.Here are our suits. One piece, two piece, one piece with a skirt. All kinds of styles from maximum coverage to pretty daring. Some have ribbing to hold you in a bit. Our largest sizes will fit a woman in the 600 lb range. We can special order sizes even larger than that. But you girls arent even close to that yet. Oh my, did I say yet? Sorry. But feel free to look around and try things on. Just keep your underwear on under them, OK? You can mix and match on the two piece suits. You have very different body types. One of you will need a bigger bra part than the other. Ill be around if you need any help....

"Thank you for everything, now if you'll let us pick our things out we'll be ready as soon as we can," Peggy cut in politely. 

Wow, Peggy, what a great store. Some of these sizes are huge. Imagine a store where I dont even have to look at the largest sizes? Brenda commented in amazement.

Yeah, isnt it great. A real fat girls store. Now lets see what we want. Lets skip the suits with the skirts. Were not trying to hide anything. Were looking to show it off. We should look at one piece and two piece suits. Kind of on the daring side, show lots of skin.

Brenda was a little nervous about that, but said OK, lets see what they have.

First they had to figure out what sizes they were. Their initial estimates were too small. They went up a few sizes and started to get some decent fits. They noticed they werent even close to the biggest sizes, which was a first for Brenda. So far, all they had done was hold them up in front of themselves. Now they had to try them on. They each took 3 sizes and went into the changing room together. It was a tight fit, but they were too fat to change by themselves. 

First they stripped each other down to their underwear. It was very close quarters, and Brendas belly was pretty firmly pressed into Peggys ass the whole time. There was a lot of touching and a lot of giggling.

Hey, take your boob out of my face, Peggy grumped.

Well, take your belly off my ass, replied Brenda.

I cant. Theres no room, fat girl, Peggy shot back good naturedly.

It took longer than it had to, but they finally got Brenda down to bra and panties, and Peggy down to just panties, since she didnt wear a bra.

Oh my, honey, I just love these two girls of yours, Peggy gushed.

Then they had a little hug and kiss and fondle, after which Peggy, as was usual, took control.

You first, Brenda. Lets start with the biggest size and see how it fits. Hey, this is pretty good. Not too tight around your belly and not too loose around your chest. And its a pretty pattern. I think we found your one piece. Now me.

Peggy tried on the one piece suits, but they were all very loose at the waist and too tight around her hips and breasts. I was afraid of this. Most fat women have big bellies. They arent built like me.

Well then youll have to wear a two piece, sugar plum. Lets try the top first. None of these are going to fit those massive boobs of yours. Let me go get some bigger ones, offered Brenda.

Brenda was still wearing the suit, so she went out to get some bigger sizes and put back the ones they had. She came back with a 60 F, G and H. They tied in the back, so it was really 60 to 70, which she thought should be big enough, even for Peggy.

OMG, Peggy, you are an H cup. Even that is a little small. Let me see if they have an HH. Ill even see if they have a JJ, Brenda giggled.

They did have a JJ, but the 60 HH was a pretty good fit. Now she looked for bottoms. Again, they had ties at the side, so they would take a range of sizes. Brenda found something that fit Peggy pretty well.

Now we know what size. But this isnt really a bikini, just a two piece. Think they have a real bikini? Get me the prettiest, skimpiest bikini they have, OK?

You mean it? You are a very brave fat girl. But Ill see what I can get, Brenda said compliantly.

They didnt have any thongs or string bikinis, but the skimpiest was a real bikini. 

_No way is she going to wear this," _Brenda thought.

She brought it back and Peggy was delighted. This is just perfect. I hope it fits. 

It was a perfect fit. Covered just enough of her boobs to be legal, and fit around her giant ass. I love it, Brenda. Good job. Now we have to get you a two piece. 

They found a suit that would go on, but Brendas belly hung so much it covered it, and she didnt feel comfortable going out like that.

OK, I think were good. You still look adorable in that suit, so fat and cuddly. I could just eat you up, Peggy chortled.

Down, girl, Brenda laughed. Lets hit the beach."

They paid for the suits, then took off all the tags and put their clothes on over them. They had both packed huge picnic lunches, so there was plenty to eat.

They got to the beach and looked around for a fairly empty spot. They had to walk a bit, but they found a spot that wasnt too crowded.

Walking in the sand is hard work. I really have to lift my legs, which is hard. My regular waddle doesnt work here, Brenda complained.

I know. I need to rest a bit, Peggy said, fighting a bit for air.

The two huge friends spread two beach towels, and plopped down in the sand.

I need a foot rub, Brenda begged.

OK, Ill rub yours while you rub mine, went along Peggy.

Deal, agreed Brenda.

They rubbed each others feet and calves while they chatted for a while.

What a beautiful day. Nice and sunny with some puffy clouds to look at and give us a little shade once in a while. Warm and sunny, but not too hot. The weather just couldnt be better.

I agree, but we better get some sunscreen on. I cant wait to do you! Brenda exclsimed.

Well then youll just have to wait. I go first! Peggy asserted.

They took off their clothes and stripped down to their suits. They were the fattest girls on the beach. They looked at everyone as they walked to their site, and no other girls were even past chubby, much less as extremely obese. They were quite a site, especially Peggy in her bikini.

I put the sunscreen out in the sun to warm up so it wont be too cold, Peggy said.

Good thinking. Now lie on your tummy and Ill do your back. I hope I dont use up the whole bottle trying to cover you. This bikini leaves a whole lot of flesh showing, Brenda exclaimed.

Hey, it wont take a whole bottle just to do my back, ansered Peggy.

Just teasing, sugar plum. Let me do your legs. My, they are fat, arent they?

Well, we are the fat girls!" Peggy exclaimed.

"Let me roll over and you do the rest of my legs, Brenda instructed.

You got it. Now let me do your arms. And your tummy. Mmmm, feels so good, baby. Then your shoulders. I would love to do your boobs, but that might be going too far. Besides, you can reach them pretty easily, Peggy said as she worked along.

You are NOT going to put lotion on my boobs out here in public. Maybe when we get home, Brenda giggled. OK, now its your turn.

Brenda lay belly down in the sand. Peggy did her upper back and legs. The suit covered the rest. Then she rolled over and Peggy did her legs and shoulders, Brenda then did the rest.

Now for some food. I brought some wet naps, so we can get all this junk off our hands before we eat, Peggy said.

You think of everything, cupcake. What do we have to eat? Im starving, Brenda replied.

We cant let that happen. We have tons of food. Breakfast leftovers, fried chicken, ham, roast beef, chicken salad, tuna salad, 2 loaves of bread, rolls, mustard and mayo. Then lots and lots of desserts. Brownies, cookies, cheesecake, candy, cake, all kinds of things. I would have brought ice cream, but it wouldnt have lasted, Peggy explained.

Wow, this looks great. You deserve a big kiss for this, Brenda eteased.

OK, but just a quick one out in public," Peggy agreed

OK, cupcake. Just wait til I get you alone," Brenda said, getting into the mood.

They ate and ate. They talked, then ate some more. They fed each other, but tried to make it less obvious what was going on. They just talked and talked. School was history and they were best friends, and they were the fattest they had ever been in their entire lives, and they were on the beach, feeling very fat and almost naked. They had a lot to talk about.

Peggy analyzed the situation. "This is wonderful! I feel so contented and relaxed. The sun feels great. Ive stuffed myself silly, and Im with my best friend in the whole world. Life is good. Some people are staring at us, but I couldnt care let. Let them stare. Were the fat girls, we know. Were fat and were proud.

Hey, lets go in the water, then come back and take a little nap, Brenda suggested.

That sounds good. I cant swim, tho, so don't go far out," Peggy replied.

Dont worry. Well just jump around in the waves. The water is very buoyant, and feels great. And dont worry, fat floats anyway. Brenda answered.

They waddled off to the water.

Hey, its cold, Peggy exclaimed.

Dont worry," Brenda replied. "You get used to it really fast. Just jump in and in a few seconds, you feel fine.

OK, lets go. Hey, youre right. Once youre wet, its OK. Lets go out a little deeper," suggested Patty.

Then a big wave came in and knocked Brenda over. She looked like a whale floundering around.

Brenda, are you OK? Peggy cried out.

Yeah, it scared me at first, but once I realized I wasnt going to drown, it was kind of fun, Brenda reassured her.

They jumped around in the waves, floating like corks when it was over their heads. They were screaming and laughing and having a great time. Peggys boobs kept popping out of her bikini top when she jumped up and down, but Brenda helped her get covered again. Just keep facing the water, cupcake. Dont face the shore until we get these girls holstered again.

You know Im just a big fat exhibitionist. I love it, said Peggy

They went back to their blankets and lay down, exhausted.

That was the most fun Ive had in a long time. This was such a great idea, honey. Now I need to rest for a while, Peggy said, reasserting her leadership role.

The two friends lay back in the sand. They squirmed around a little and dug out little ridges to fit their bulges. When they were comfortable, they lay back and took a nap, holding hands. When they woke up, they were famished, and attacked the rest of the food. They were feeling comfortable about being the fat girls out in public by now.

Peggy instructed You just sit there, honey. Im going to feed you like a big fat baby.

Oh Peggy, I just love it when you do that. I feel like such a decadent fat pig.

We are decadent fat pigs. Now open wide for Peggy, her friend replied.

Ive changed so much since I met you. You gave me so much confidence. Im really falling for you, you know that, don't you?" Brenda said cautiously. 

I know. I think I fell for you a long time ago. And Ive given you more than that. Look at the size of this belly, bragged Peggy/

Oh, youre so bad. Look at the size of those boobs and this ass of yours. HH cups. OMG, exclaimed Brenda.

We were made for each other, baby,smiled Peggy.

They ate and ate, feeding each other, eating by themselves, touching each other. They both felt a warm glow being around their best friend.

OK, cheesecake, time to go. What a great day, Peggy finally said.

They packed up. They put their clothes on over their suits, and put their towels, blankets and other stuff in the now empty coolers.

Off we go. I want to get you alone, cupcake, Brenda answered.

Me too, sweet cheeks. You looked amazing in that bikini. I could hardly keep my hands off you, rertorted Peggy.

They went home, tossed their stuff in the corner, and helped each other strip down naked. Then they jumped into bed together.

I have been staring at these giant boobs of yours all day. HH. I still cant get over that, Brenda exclaimed.

Brenda grabbed Peggys boob with both hands and tweaked her nipple until it got hard. Then she started licking it and kissing it and sucking on it.

I cant believe Im doing this. Ive never had a date in my life, but I always looked at the boys, not the girls. And now Im naked in bed with a fat girl, sucking on her breasts, Brenda gsped.

I was interested in you almost from the day we met. Once I realized you were coming out of yourself a little and we were getting to be such great friends, answered Peggy.

I had no idea that was going on, but Im glad it did, said Brenda.

Oh, me too. I just love this huge belly of yours. We have gotten so much fatter together, and we are so comfortable being the fat girls. I think Ive been in love with you for a long time now, Peggy exclaimed.

I didnt realize it until the past few days, but its been getting stronger and stronger by the hour. Im falling in love with you too, my beautiful fat love. Oh, I want to get so fat with you, cupcake, gasped Brenda.

Me too, candy cane. You just get sexier and sexier as you get fatter. I love your obese fat body, but most of all I love you, encouraged Peggy.

I love you too, honey. Now kiss me and fondle my belly, Brenda requested.

Only if you squeeze my fat ass and my boobs again, giggled Peggy

And so the day faded for Brenda and Peggy, two very fat girls who had fallen in love. As sun set they were lying naked in bed, cuddling, pressing their fat together, fondling each other, and generally just enjoying each other.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 20, 2011)

*Chapter 3 - Going to the Buffet* 

Mike was a FA and male sales associate for Large and Lovely custom clothes. You can read the story of his first encounter with Brenda and Peggy here. 

Their meeting produced some nice commissions for Mike plus an offer from a newly confident Brenda, “if you’re a good boy, you could go where you want to go back at our place. Two very fat lesbians who haven’t been with a man in a very long time. Interested?” 

He had jumped at the opportunity to come see the two behemoths at Peggy’s place. . 

Peggy, Brenda and Mike had, as promised, enjoyed a good time - although at times he felt like a tugboat between two ocean liners! As he was leaving Mike suggested to Peggy that she apply for an opening for a supersize sales associate. She got the job - along with a clothing discount. 

Not to be outdone Brenda got a job as well, serving meals in a college cafeteria. Both girls were capable of more, but for the time had a greater interested in food than furthering their education.

One night Peggy.came home from work on Friday and didn’t want to just do the usual, hang out, watch TV and eat.

“Hey, Brenda, let’s go out. How about if we hit the buffet and maybe rent some movies? I’d suggest we go to the theater, but we haven’t been able to fit in those seats in a long time.”

“Yeah, that’s the biggest pain about being the fat girls. But the buffet sounds great. Haven’t been there in over a week,” Brenda replied.

“Then let’s go, fat girl,.” Peggy said.

Off they went to the Old Country Buffet.

“They should call this place The Feeding Trough. So many gigantic people come here and stuff themselves,” Peggy commented.

“Yeah, like us”, Brenda giggled. &#8216;I don’t know how they make any money here. &#8216;All you can eat’ is a lot of food.”

“Well all we can eat is not the usual amount. Everyone doesn’t eat like we do,” Peggy noted.

“Yeah, but then why would they come here?” asked Brenda rhetorically.

The man at the register kind of shuddered when he saw the size of them. He knew they weren’t making any money from these two.

“Hey, Peggy, they have fried clams tonight. I love fried clams. Hope they have cocktail sauce,” said Brenda.

“Yeah, that’s over on the condiment table, by the coffee. They have pot roast and salmon and all kinds of things. Mashed potatoes and gravy. Wow, and clam chowder. Oh, this is going to be a good night. Let’s eat, baby!” encouraged Peggy. Even though both girls by now probably exceeded 400 lbs neither was tired of making the other (and themselves) even fatter.

“I’ve already got my plate of clams. I’ll come back for more,” Brenda reported.

“Oh yeah, we’re coming back up lots of times,” Peggy agreed.

Peggy filled her plate with pot roast, potatoes and gravy, took a bowl of clam chowder, and waddled off to their table. Brenda was already half way through her clams.

“These are pretty good, hun. A little bready, but they taste just fine. I’m going up for some pot roast, potatoes, and mac and cheese,” Brenda said with her mouth full.

“You have to try the chowder. It’s really good. I’m going to have some of everything. They even have taco stuff over there,” noted Peggy.

“Yeah, I noticed. I’m going to save that for my third trip,” Brenda said.

“I’m getting French fries and fish and whatever looks good this time.”

“I wish I could just pull up a chair to the steam table,” Peggy giggled.

“Oh, wouldn’t that be great! It’s such a waste of time to have to come back to our table. We’re going to eat it all anyway!” Brenda agreed.

They both laughed.

Plate after plate went down. Pot roast, tacos, mac and cheese, potatoes and gravy, fish, fried chicken, rolls, seafood salad, potato salad, bowls of soup, they ate it all. After 2 years together of stuffing themselves, they could eat massive amounts of food.

“I think I’m going to switch to dessert. I can always come back to this, if I want. They have muffins, cookies, cakes, pies, cheesecake, carrot cake. 

And, of course, soft ice cream. I think I need some of that”, Peggy giggled.

“OK, fat girl. You go for it. I’m going to have more mac and cheese first. Just give me a kiss first,” Brenda requested.

“You got it, baby fat.” Peggy planted a big kiss on Brenda before heading up. Brenda stays behind her friend and watched Peggy’s massive ass as she waddled up to the hot serving table.

“That is one very fat sexy lady I have there, with the biggest, sexiest butt I’ve ever seen. I am one very lucky fat girl,” Brenda thought.

Brenda piled her plate with mac and cheese and a good assortment of other foods. Peggy came back with a huge assortment of desserts.

“Brenda, I have to feed you some of this. Open wide. Oh my, I kind of missed your mouth. You have chocolate sauce all over your face,” Peggy giggled.

“Mmmmm, I can lick some of it off. I’ll leave the rest for you to lick off later,” Brenda teased.

“Good idea. Can’t wait for that,” Peggy responded.

Peggy went back for some more cake and ice cream. She used the soup bowls for the ice cream, cause they hold more and they didn't spill over.

“Gotta have some chocolate milk with dessert,” Peggy reminded herself.

She brought back 4 glasses of chocolate milk, enough for her and Brenda. 

She watched Brenda waddle back with her plate of desserts. 

“She sure has fattened up since that day at the beach. She must have gained over 100 lbs. It looks so good on her. Feels pretty good too. Her dress is getting pretty tight. Looks like we’re going to have to go shopping again soon,” Peggy thought. As the higher earner and dominant partner in the relationship Peggy paid most of the clothing bills.

“I have to feed you some, baby,” Peggy coaxed.

“I thought you’d never ask. Carrot cake and ice cream, please,” Brenda asked.

“Coming right up. How did I know I’d need some of that?” Peggy inquired.

“Cause we are the fat girls, and you know me like a book,” Brenda declared.

“Yeah, a really fat book”, she giggled.

They just ate and ate. When they got bored with the desserts, they went back to the entrees. When they finally had enough, they sat there totally stuffed, too bloated to move.

“Oh my, Peggy, I can hardly breathe I’m so full. I can’t move yet,” Brenda declared.

“Yeah, me too. I’m a fat whale. Look at all this beautiful blubber, I’m really spilling out,” Peggy announced with braggadocio to no one in particular - she knew Brenda was already fully aware.

“You do look kind of big. Can’t wait to feel some of that back home,” Brenda incentivized her friend.

“Now that you put that in my head, maybe I can get up,” Peggy decided

Peggy got to her feet somehow, and went to help Brenda. She held her arm, and Brenda started rocking front to back to get herself moving. As she leaned forward the last time, her seam, already very strained, gave way and a five inch rip opened up.

Brenda finally got up and fell into Peggy’s arms, with the side of her dress open and some big rolls showing. Peggy couldn’t help but put her hand over the hole and feel all that soft fat.

“Oh my, look at that. Well, this wasn’t my favorite dress, anyway,” Brenda complained.

“Good thing, fat girl, cause it’s just been retired,” observed Peggy

“Let’s get me out of here before it rips anymore,” whispered Brenda

They left a big tip for the hardworking staff. The two porkers knew that it took a lot of attention to clear all the empty plates they get on an eating jag. 

They took it slow waddling back to their van. They’d been too fat for most cars for a while now and needed the extra room of the van.

“Home, baby. Wouldn’t it be great if we could just say that to the car and it would drive itself? Then you wouldn’t have to squeeze behind the wheel,” Brenda kidded.

“Yeah. Good thing my belly isn’t as big as yours, so I still fit,” replied Peggy.

“Well, I wouldn’t quite say you fit, honey. Those massive boobs of yours are resting on the steering wheel, and your belly is pressed into it these days,” noted Brenda.

“Yeah, I am getting a big belly now, aren’t I? But that belly of yours is so big you can’t even squeeze behind the wheel anymore,” Peggy shot back.

“Yeah, and you love every inch of it, don’t you?” Brenda exclaimed.

“You got that right, fatty”, giving Brenda’s massive belly a rub.

“Let’s get home. I can’t wait to get out of these clothes,” urged Brenda.

“I can’t wait to get you out of them, too,” laughed Peggy.

“I’m already part way out of this dress. The seam keeps opening up a little more all the time. It tore a lot more when I sat down,” observed Brenda, conscious of what every roll of her massive body was doing. 

“You are just driving me wild here, honey buns.” Acknowledged Peggy. 
Back at their place, Peggy stripped off Brenda’s torn dress. It was easier to rip it further than to try to work the zipper.

“I just love it how all that fat pops out as the dress comes off. This was really tight, babe,“ Peggy commented

“Yeah, I know, and it’s my biggest dress. It feels so good to be naked again, “ Brenda replied. “Now let me take off your clothes. Wow, these pants are really tight. Good thing they are strong jeans, or they would have split off you a long time ago, probably around that first plate of desserts. I think I can feel that piece of cheesecake right here on your ass, fatso. I am so in love with this gigantic soft fat ass of yours. I was watching it jiggle when you walked all night.”

“You always say the sweetest things,” replied Peggy and gave Brenda a big long hug and kiss. “We are almost fat enough so we have to lie down to kiss. I can hardly reach your mouth anymore. But is certainly is fun to squish all our fat together so we reach. Now how are we going to get me out of these pants?”

“We could always cut them off, but I hope we don’t have to. Can you suck in your belly a little?” Brenda asked

“I am sucking it in,” Peggy responded.

“Oh yeah. Well, let me try again. Your belly flabs over it so much that I can’t get my fingers in there. Wait, I got a hold on it. I think it’s coming. Almost, there, got it. Now the zipper. It’s stuck. I have to work it a little. Wow, you’ve gotten fatter. We’re usually naked when we’re together. It wasn’t that long ago these pants were loose on you. Wait, I got the zipper down. They still won’t come off. I’ll have to peel them off you. You know, this is kinda fun. I get to feel up all your fat underneath them,” Brenda rambled, thinking of her friend’s sexy body.

“It does feel nice having you touch me, but I can’t wait to get them off. It was OK when they were closed, but it feels really weird with them half open. We must have eaten a ton of food tonight. These fit just fine when we went out.” Peggy said.

“Yeah, my dress was fine when we went out too. Now I can’t even come close to fitting in it. It should fit better after I digest all this,” lamented Brenda,

“But it’s all torn up, honey,” observed Peggy.

“Oh yeah, well I’m sure I’ll find something,” Brenda replied a tad anxiously.
Brenda and Peggy put the movie on and snuggled together on the couch. The two of them filled the couch, and it was a pretty tight fit.

”Should I make popcorn?” Brenda asked. No matter the time of the day she couldn’t help but think of stuffing even more into her huge stomach.

“Absolutely. Can’t watch a movie without popcorn. And there are chips, pretzels and dip,” Peggy said.

“Oh, baby, you are the best. Just what I need. After shedding my clothes, I found a little extra room,” Brenda giggled, knowing it would turn Peggy on.

“Oh yeah? Where is it? Not here? Feels pretty full there. Maybe it’s here? Or here? Don’t ever lose any of this wonderful fat, baby. We are getting so delightfully obese together,” Peggy declared.

“Oh, I know. Every day I look at how fat I am getting and I get so excited that I’m doing it all for you. I love getting fatter and fatter for you. I know how you love me more and more as I get fatter and fatter. Peggy, you like how fat I am, don’t you?” Brenda said with hopeful anxiety in her voice.

“Oh, honey, I love how fat you are”, Peggy replied as she massaged Brenda’s massive belly.

“But you would like me to be fatter, wouldn’t you?” Brenda enquired.

“Well, can a girl be too fat? I think not”, Peggy giggled.

“Well, then let’s get me fatter. I want to be your fantasy fat girl.” Brenda begged.

“You mean it? I wouldn’t mind at all if you got much fatter,” Peggy declared

“Then it’s settled. From now on, I will eat and eat and get much fatter,” Brenda promised.

“That will be so great.,” Peggy said and paused. “You are already fatter that I ever thought you would get. More and more will be just wonderful. Now how’s the popcorn doing? Get your fat body over here again with some food, and we’ll watch the movie.”

They spent the whole weekend in similar mode - Watching movies, snacking in-between their massive meals, and feeding Brenda. Brenda ate as much as she could. She would stuff herself, and then Peggy would feed her. They both loved feeding Brenda. They played games over the eating.

“Is my piggy ready to eat?” asked Peggy 

“Oh yes, I wish to please my master and grow fatter,” answered Brenda.

“Where are you, Brenda, Time to eat. You’re not fat enough, Brenda.” Peggy accused.

“I am ready to eat and eat and get fatter for my darling Peggy.”

On Sunday night, they looked noticeably fatter, especially Brenda.

“Hey, Pegs, I was thinking I should see if I have any clothes I can squeeze into. That dress I split out of was my biggest. And I sure didn’t lose any weight this weekend. We’ve don’t nothing but each, kiss and fondle each other all weekend,” she exclaimed

“And what a great weekend it was, honey. You are my fat princess.” praised Peggy

“And you are my chub luv too, but we still need clothes.”

They went to their closets and got out their biggest outfits. It didn’t go well. Brenda put her biggest dress on over her head. She tried to pull it down, but the waist part wouldn’t go down much past her boobs. She tried to stick her upper fat roll into it, but it wasn’t working. Peggy came over to help and they got her upper belly into it, but there was no way it was going any further.

“Wow, Brenda. This was quite a weekend, wasn’t it? Your dress barely goes down to mid thigh, and I can see your belly hang uncovered. Kinda sexy, actually.”

“Well, yeah, but I can’t go out like this. How about you? Can we get you dressed, at least?” Brenda asked fearfully.

“Let’s see. Here is my biggest pair of jeans. I got my feet into them. Hurray. I can pull them up to mid thigh. Now let’s see how much further they’ll go. I think you’ll have to help, baby,” requested Peggy.

“OMG, what are we going to do? We have both gotten too fat to get dressed. Hey, think we could wear the other’s clothes?” speculated Brenda.

“I kind of doubt it, but we could try,” Peggy said thoughtfully.

“Yeah, your dress won’t go around my boobs. And there’s no way it’s going around my hips, anyway,” Brenda said hesitantly.

“And I can get your jeans on most of the way, but they don’t come close to closing,” said Peggy sadly.

“We’re in trouble. How do we go to work?” asked Brenda.

“Maybe we could go on a diet?” suggested Peggy.

“Oh yeah, like we could lose all this weight by tomorrow morning,” said Brenda sarcastically.

“I’m just kidding, honey. I thought of this during the week. I had it all planned out,” reassured Peggy.

“What do you mean?” replied Brenda.

“I ordered new clothes for both of us, honey. 4 sizes bigger. I think they will cover even this massive belly of yours,” announced Peggy.

“Oh wow, you think of everything. I’m so lucky you fell in love with me, honey,” Brenda swooned.

“How could I not? You are so sweet, so fat, so sexy, I couldn’t resist you,” declared Peggy,

“And I can’t resist these massive boobs of yours, honey. You have been so good to me. Hey, we have anything else to eat?” Brenda said, her mind again turning, as had become her custom, to trying to fill her belly.

They both burst out laughing and went in to raid the kitchen.

Brenda’s belly grew and grew. She didn’t go out much, and finally stopped going out completely and stopped wearing clothes. It was hard to get clothes big enough to contain her huge belly. She wore a robe most of the time, but it wouldn’t close anymore. Peggy loved seeing how even a bathrobe wouldn’t close around her, so Brenda loved to wear it. She felt like such a fat cow with her huge belly poking out.

Her belly flowed like a water balloon. When she lay down, it flowed out in front of her so far she couldn’t reach the end of it. When she sat, she had to spread her legs, and it hung down almost to her ankles and way past her knees. When she stood, it hung down past her knees. She could no longer even reach all of it.

Her immense belly drove Peggy wild. She loved to lay her head on it and touch it and massage it.

“OMG, Brenda, you have gotten so huge for me. I love you so much for getting so fat for me.”

“Peggy, I would do anything for you, my sweetness. And your breasts just keep getting bigger and bigger. Your ass is so wide now I can’t even reach both sides of it anymore. And your belly is getting nice and big too, with a very cute hang to it.”

“When we started calling ourselves the fat girls, did you ever think we would get this fat?” Peggy inquired.

“No way. I didn’t even think it was possible,” answered Brenda.

“You know what, hun? I kind of knew. I had big plans for my obese girlfriend,” recalled Peggy.

“You always were a bad girl, babes,” laughed Brenda. Now in love with her massive bulk she didn't care that Peggy had lured her into gaining 200 pounds. Besides, Peggy had gained over a hundred herself.

And they both burst out laughing.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 26, 2011)

*Chapter 4  On Vacation  Part 1* 

Peggy came home and found Brenda lying on the couch, stuffing herself as usual and watching TV.

Oh, baby, now thats what I like to see. My fat girlfriend getting even fatter.

Buuurrrp.

Hey, you know that guy Carlos on the feeder site? He keeps nagging me to go down and visit him. How about if we hop on a plane and shoot down to Venezuela? What do you think?

Oh, Peggy, I dont hop too well anymore. And me on a plane? I dont think it could take off with me in it. Besides, I dont fit in the seats anymore.

Hmm, that is a problem. Wait, how about if we take a cruise? There must be a cruise ship that goes to Venezuela. Then we can relax, sleep together and stuff ourselves for a few days during the trip.

Now youre talking. Brenda replied. That sounds like a lot of fun. And Carlos says there arent too many really fat girls down there. Well be the fattest girls in the whole country, I bet.

Ill be one of the fattest, Im sure. But theres no way there will be anyone anywhere near as fat as my Brenda, Peggy declared.

You got that right, Pegs. I have become the queen of fat girls, boasted Brenda.

And I love every foot of it. I say foot because you are way beyond talking about inches of you. Well be talking about every yard of you soon. Peggy laughed and waddled her way up to Brenda and lay next to her and held her tenderly. Brenda, I just love you so much. You are so sweet and you have gotten so incredibly fat for me. I dont deserve you.

Hey, baby, dont talk like that. We are the perfect couple. We just fit together so well, answered Brenda as she gobbled another macaroon.

The 2 fat girls lay next to each other, hugging and kissing, and finally fell asleep in each others arms.

The next day, they started planning for the trip. Well, actually, Peggy did. Brenda just kept on eating. She googled Venezuela and cruise ship, found a travel agency, and pretty soon got an idea of prices, times, length of trip, and everything else she needed. She got on the site and left a message for Carlos. He replied soon enough, and she bought the tickets.

Peggy explained the itinerary. Hey, fat girl, we leave in 2 weeks. That should give us enough time to get ready. First we have to get you some new clothes. You just hang out naked all the time, since you keep getting too fat for your clothes. You cant do that on the ship, baby. Lets get you some clothes that are 3 sizes too big. I expect youll need them after the cruise and vacation.

Better make it 5 sizes too big, baby. We wont be able to get anything that will come close to going on me down there, and I plan on doing some major eating on this cruise, said Brenda

Good idea, hun, replied Peggy. Let me take a trip down to Betsys Fat Lady Shoppe and see if she can fix you up without you having to make it in. I may have to measure you, chunky stuff, if you can stop eating long enough.

Well, it will be a struggle, but it will be worth it to have your hands all over me, baby, Brenda replied. 

Peggy measured Brendas waist, hips and bust. She used the 120 inch tape measure, but even that wasnt big enough. But she made do. At least she didnt have to move it more than once to measure around her belly.

Down to Betsys she went. Peggy bought 4 outfits for Brenda in ever increasing sizes, plus 3 outfits for herself. Next she wanted bathing suits, since Carlos raved about the beaches down there. She got Brendas in the size of the biggest dress, and a very skimpy bikini for herself. Her belly covered the front, so it was just her ass and boobs that really needed anything. She wanted minimal coverage on everything. She was going to be the fattest, most voluptuous woman there, and she wanted to show herself off. Besides, she wanted to drive Carlos as wild as she could.
Then it was back to the apartment, where they tried on their new outfits. Peggy had to help Brenda get dressed, since she was now much too fat to reach. The smallest outfit was roomy but a good fit. The larger outfits got up to very big, with lots of room to expand. The bathing suit was so big that she couldnt possibly get too fat for it. In fact, she would have to make sure she stuffed herself on the way down, just so it would stay on her.

This is great, Pegs. That Betsy is a genius. This is exactly what I need. Now your turn, exclaimed Brenda.

Peggy tried on her clothes, with a little help from Brenda. A fairly form fitting dress, a skirt and top, and a very roomy dress that swirled around her.

Just beautiful, Peggy. And your boobs are on the verge of falling out of every one of them. Now how about your bathing suit. OMG, Peggy, youre going to wear that? Youre practically naked in that. You could have the same effect with some string and a few Band-Aids.

Thats the effect Im going for, baby. I want to be a big fat voluptuous vixen, Peggy said in a wicked tone.

Well, you certainly got the look you went for. Just dont expect me to share you with any of the fat lovers down there. I think Carlos will try to steal you away from me when he sees you in that, Brenda said, analyzing the situation.

He doesnt have a chance, baby, Peggy replied. Hes not a girl, and hes not even fat. How could I possibly be taken away from this mammoth belly of yours?

Well, OK. Its not that I dont trust you, but you are one hot sexy babe, you know, Breda noted. Actually safter their experience with Mike she knew she could go either way with the right partner. There just werent any men pursuing her.

Everything was arranged, Carlos was ready for them, and all they had to do was wait. Brenda was so anxious to go that she could hardly eat.

Finally the big day arrived. They took a train to the pier and boarded the ship. They gave good tips to everyone, especially the guys who took their luggage to their cabin. They couldnt go economy, since they needed a king size bed for Brenda. Besides, Peggy made good money, and Brenda made enough for them to be very comfortable indeed. Everyone they saw just stared at them. They had never seen 2 girls this fat before. Peggy was used to it, but Brenda didnt go out too much anymore. It made her proud of how fat she was, but it still made her a little uncomfortable.

Finally, they were settled, and they went to check out the food situation. They served 4 meals a day, and there was always food out for snacking. All the meals were buffet style, all you can eat.

Oh my, Peggy, Brenda exclaimed. I was made for this. We should have done this a long time ago. The food looks really, really good, and theres so much of it. Even I couldnt eat all this food. Lets eat for a while and see what we think.

Peggy agreed.Oh, this is good. 8 kinds of chicken, veal, pork, beef. Roasts, steaks, sauces, veggies in cream sauces. Oh, I am going to love this cruise. You just eat up, Brenda. You have to gain enough to fill up your new outfits, and dont forget the bathing suit. I want you to be enormous on the beach.

They ate and ate, enjoying it like never before. Theyd been to lots of buffets before, but never such a gourmet feast buffet like this one. Finally they went off to their cabin and rested for a while.

The ship set sail while they were eating, and was heading out to open water. Everything was very calm and serene until a few hours into open water. Then the sea got pretty rough. Brenda had never been on a boat before, and got very queasy.

I dont feel so good, Peggy. She complained. Why cant the room stop moving? Every time it lurches, I feel like Im going to get sick.

Dont do that, hun. They say you feel better if you go out on the deck. Lets go up and waddle around a little. Maybe we can find some sturdy deck chairs, Peggy advised.

Brenda felt better when she was on deck, but she couldnt even think about eating anything. Just a little bit a few times a day. But no feasting, like she had wanted to. Peggy felt fine, and she ate all she wanted, so at least one of the fatties was enjoying rhe cruise ships cuisine. 

When they docked at Venezuela, Brenda looked kind of deflated. No one but Peggy could tell, of course. To everyone else, she looked like some kind of whale that had somehow made it onto the ship.

Carlos was waiting for them, and had no trouble picking them out among the passengers. Peggy was at least twice the size of anyone else. Brenda might have been three times.

Girls, welcome to Venezuela, he said in perfect English. You look fantastic, better than I even dreamed. Peggy, you are even sexier and more voluptuous that I could possible have imagined. And Brenda, you are just enormous. I am so delighted to have finally met you girls in person.

Brenda actually had a hard time on the trip, a little seasick. She had wanted to stuff herself the whole trip, but actually lost weight. This is the first time shes lost any weight since we met, way back in high school, Peggy informed Carlos.

Well, well just have to get the girl some food and get her strength up, he said with a sly grin.

Off they went to Carloss for dinner. Brenda was feeling so good to be back on solid ground that she outdid herself eating. Carlos, this is wonderful. I think Im going to like it down here.

It is such a turn-on to see you eat like that. I have never seen a woman as fat as you, and to see you stuffing yourself like that is absolutely wonderful, he observed.

Carlos went over and gave Brenda a big long belly rub and kissed and touched her all over.

That feels wonderful, Carlos. You have very good hands. But I am tired after the long trip. Can I sack out for a while? she asked. 

Where are my manners? Of course you can, Brenda. Peggy, lets help Brenda to bed. Im not sure if she can get up by herself. Wow, I just cant believe how fat she is, he marveled.

We get by OK, Carlos, but we could use some help. She cant really get up by herself anymore, but with my help she can. Im sure youre stronger than I am, so go ahead. I bet youll enjoy it, too, Peggy replied.

Carlos helped Brenda to bed and helped her take her dress off. He couldnt resist fondling some fat rolls, which Brenda really enjoyed. When she got in bed, she was out like a light almost instantly.
Carlos went in to talk to Peggy for a while.

You two are just absolutely gorgeous. Brenda is so incredibly fat and sexy. You have the greatest curves Ive even seen. You said you have a huge ass and huge breasts, but I wasnt prepared for the true immensity of you. You are positively stunning, he waxed eloquent, fixated by the two mammoth women.

Oh, Carlos, you say the sweetest things. Youre not so bad looking yourself, for a skinny guy. I havent even touched a man in a long time, not since high school. Its not so bad after all. You have very nice muscles. All I have felt for years now is Brendas fat body, said Peggy.

You have very, very nice breasts. I have seen twp handed breasts before, but never like these. And your hips and belly are just driving me wild, Carlos confided.

So when are you going to kiss me? Peggy demanded.

Carlos started kissing Peggy, and roaming his hands all over her breasts, belly and ass. They were both getting extremely aroused. Carlos had never even seen a woman this fat and voluptuous before. Peggy had never been with a man before. They were touching and kissing and getting more and more turned on by each other. When Carlos entered her, it was truly wonderful. Carlos kept roving his hands between her huge breasts and her soft fat hips. Peggy couldnt keep her hands off his well muscled chest and arms. It was one of the most memorable times she had ever had.

Carlos, you are a great lover. I havent come like that in a long time, she giggled.

You are truly wonderful. You have the sexiest body I have ever seen. And such a pretty face, with your fat cheeks and double chin. So big and fat and delicious. I am starting to get hard again already, he said enthusiastically.

Well, we cant waste this, now can we? I have never done this before, and its about time I did. Peggy said as she started licking his dick, feeling it get bigger and bigger in her hands. She stroked it over and over, teasing it and hearing Carlos moan in pleasure. She put it between her breasts and moved them around it. When she felt he was getting close, she took it in her mouth and licked it and sucked on it. When he came, she pulled her mouth off and let him come on her breasts.

Peggy, that was wonderful. You are very, very good at this. You have a natural talent, I think, he informed her, knowing that he had just taken her virginity.

You inspire me, Carlos, Peggy replied. You are a very good looking guy. And dont worry, Brenda and I talked about this. We both decided if the opportunity arose, it would be just fine to make love with you. You are our host, after all. We cant be rude fat girls.

No, you certainly cant be rude. I think you are now the best house guest I could possibly have invited, he said with a smile and glow.

Peggy paused for a moment. You know what, sex makes me hungry. Whatcha got to eat?

Carlos prepared a nice meal, and they sat around in the afterglow and ate together.

What are we going to do tomorrow? You said there are great beaches here. We would like to check them out, Peggy said.

Well, I have to go in to work for a few hours tomorrow, but I can drop you girls off at the beach, go to work, and join you a little later. I have beach towels, a beach umbrella, and I made a huge picnic lunch for you two. I cant wait to see you in your bathing suits, he informed her.

Carlos, you have no idea, Peggy winked.

The next day, the girls got in their suits, then put on robes. Peggy was stunning, with her gigantic breasts barely covered, and her super fat ass for all the world to see. Brenda had expected to gain a lot of weight on the trip down to fill out her suit more, so it was really big on her. They figured it would be OK. She was sure to gain plenty of weight while they were in Venezuela. 

They wanted to save the effect for Carlos until they were at the beach, so they wore their robes while he drove them. He wanted to see them in their suits, but they convinced him to wait, which he reluctantly agreed to.

When they got to the beach, Carlos helped them with the towels, umbrella and cooler. They found a good spot and set up.

Now I have to see you lovely visions in your suits. I have been patient long enough, he declared.

Yes you have. Were about to take our robes off anyway. Me first, said Peggy.

Peggy took her robe off and Carlos gasped. 
Peggy, you look stunning. What a wonderful suit for such a gorgeous voluptuous woman. I am in awe of your beauty. I just hope you stay in it, Carlos smiled.

Now me. Guess I cant put it off any longer, said Brenda.

Brenda, you look terrific. That suit looks great, but is very big on you. I wouldnt have believed it possible that anything could be big on you, but there you go, confided Carlos.

I got it extra big because I was expecting to gain a lot on the cruise ship, but I didnt feel good. And I wanted it to still fit when I left. I tend to gain a lot of weight on vacation, she giggled.

Well, you two are certainly the most stunning girls on the beach. Even Peggy must be three times the size of any of the other girls here. Brenda, I dont even want to try to figure it out for you, he noted.

Peggy, lets have some lunch, get a little sun, then check out the water, said Brenda, focusing as always on food.

Sounds good, baby. Carlos, youll be back in about 3 hours? Well see you then, agreed Peggy as Carlos took off.

Peggy, how about some food? Lets see what Carlos packed for us. Wow, this stuff looks great. Some traditional food and some exotic local food. Mmmm, tastes great. Here, try this, said Brenda.

Hey, this is really good. Some kind of exotic fruit. Let me try some of that. Youre finishing everything, baby? questioned Peggy.

No, Im saving some for you. Carlos didnt pack enough. He doesnt know how we can eat, Brenda said

You mean how you can eat. I hardly got anything, Peggy lamented, knowqing quietly that she had shared a bed with Carlos. Unlike Brenda food was not her sole interest.

Oh come on, I wasnt that bad, Brenda said defensively. Lets get some sun for a while. This feels great. Here we are in sunny Venezuela, on this beautiful beach. I feel so fat and decadent.

You are fat and decadent, lover. Now lets hit the water, declared Peggy.

Sounds good. It looks beautiful. Help me up, Brenda requested.

Peggy got Brenda to her feet and they waddled down to the water. The entire beach was staring at them. This incredibly obese woman next to another obese woman in a skimpy bikini, with her giant breasts barely contained, her belly hanging down and covering her bikini bottom, and her giant ass wiggling and jiggling like mad as she walked. They were quite a sight.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 26, 2011)

*Chapter Four - On Vacation  Part 2* 

Peggy, we are causing quite a spectacle. Every one is looking at us, Brenda complained nervously.

Let them look. We are the fat girls, and we are showing it off. Here we are at the water. Hey, its nice and warm. Lets go in, Peggy shouted above the sound of the tide.

It is warm. Nice waves, too. This is going to be fun. I always liked jumping over the waves as they crashed into the beach when I was a kid, remembered Brenda.

Yeah, I havent done that in years. Lets go out a little further. You are only up to your hips or so. Here comes a big one. Have to jump over it. That was great. Just like when I was a little girl, recalled Peggy.

Brenda started laughing. Well, theres nothing little about you anymore. You popped right out of your top, hun.

So I did. Let me get my girls all holstered up again. They arent used to any kind of bra anymore. Its harder to work with the suit when its wet. Brenda, I need some help here, called Peggy.

Coming, honey. Brenda slowly made her way over to Peggy struggling to contain her breasts again. She grabbed the top and got one breast in. As she reached for the other, a giant wave crashed over them and knocked them down. Peggys top went floating off into the shore. Brendas giant suit was billowing all around her, it was so big.

Peggy, I cant get up. Im drowning here, Brenda cried in a paniced tone.

Coming, Peggy replied. As Peggy got to her, Brenda grabbed frantically at her, hooked her bikini bottom and pulled it right off her. Neither girl noticed this at first. Peggy grabbed Brenda and tried to lift her, but she fell over. The 2 fat girls were sloshing around like a pair of whales. Peggy grabbed the back of Brendas suit, and the fabric holding it up tore loose. It wasnt close to strong enough to lift Brenda. They were more concerned with getting up at this point, and finally go to their feet.

Peggy, your top is completely gone. Oh no, turn around. So is your bottom. Youre totally naked, Peggy.

Youre not that far off yourself. The top of your suit is hanging way below your breasts. It is barely being held up by your belly. You look pretty hot like that, baby, exclaimed Brenda.

Peggy and Brenda started giggling and laughing hysterically, doubling over helplessly.

Just then, another huge wave came in and knocked them down again. Brendas suit was billowing all around her. When she finally got to her feet, it was down past her knees. Another wave hit, and it was gone completely. The two fat girls were out in the water, totally naked.

Peggy, what are we going to do? We cant go up to the beach like this, Brenda wailed.

Lets go out further so we are covered. We were standing where the waves were breaking. Thats why we kept being knocked down, Peggy declared.

Thats better, Brenda said after they had followed Peggys advice. At least the water covers us now. Pegs, you know, your breasts kind of float in the water. It gives them some support and makes them look even bigger. You look so hot, baby.

Same can be said for your belly, beautiful. It isnt hanging the way it usually does. Let me see you in profile. OMG, you look huge. It must stick out around four feet. Come over here, fat stuff, I have to feel that belly. You look delicious, Peggy declared.

Your belly is kind of floating too, but its your breasts that look the best. We should spend more time in the water, honey, cooed Brenda, sensual as always.

Yeah, but in private, or we should get stronger suits, Peggy giggled.

When is Carlos going to show up? We need him to rescue us. I think we have at least an hour, cried Brenda.

Yeah, at least. Lets enjoy the water and ourselves in the meantime. Think we could do a little swimming? I used to swim when I was a kid, suggested Peggy.

Sure, lets try. Were so fat, wed probably bob like corks. Hey, youre doing pretty good. Your ass is really showing, baby. Looks really hot and sexy, noted Brenda.

If they dont want to look, then they shouldnt look. Lets see you do some swimming. Not bad. You can swim pretty well. Lets swim along the beach a little, offered Peggy.

The 2 fat girls started swimming along. They stopped to rest every so often. They could just float, or go in a little further and stand. They were having a grand time. They just didnt realize how far away they had gone.

When Carlos came by, he didnt see the girls under the umbrella. He went down to the beach, and saw Brendas suit that had washed up on the shore. 

_Uh oh,"_ he thought.

He went up to the blanket and stripped down to his bathing suit, went out to the shore and started looking for the girls. They were nowhere to be found. He started jogging along the beach, looking for them. People in Venezuela werent as uptight about their bodies as they were back in the states. He came up to the nude beach section. There were naked people all over the place. Some young, some old, some thin, some chubby. But nothing like his two girls. He kept moving along and looking out in the water. He finally saw two women in the surf and figured it must be them. He went down to the shore and swam out to them.

Girls, I found Brendas suit way back on the shore. What happened? he exclaimed.

Carlos, they screamed. We have been waiting frantically for you to show up. We kept getting knocked down by the waves and lost our suits. We are both totally naked out here.

Well, you picked a good place for it, he laughed. This is the nude beach section. You can come out and wait on the beach while I go back and get your robes.

Oh, Carlos, you are our savior. You need a big hug for that, said Brenda.

Brenda came up and pressed Carlos into her. He sunk deeply into her fat body as she flowed around him.

You feel so good so wet and naked. I just have to kiss you, baby, he replied.

Carlos started kissing Brenda and feeling all her fat rolls. He was getting deeply aroused.

What is this I feel down there? Oh my, Carlos, you need to be freed, I think, said Brenda.

Brenda started pulling Carlos suit off, and Peggy came up behind and pulled it off completely. She held on to it so at least one of them had something to wear.

Carlos was in a frenzy from having this wet, naked mass of female fat in his arms. He couldnt help but start moving against her. She was way too fat to actually enter, but she had so many soft rolls of fat it didnt matter. They were moving against each other, with Carlos calling her every fat name he could think of. Fat girl, piggy, obese pig girl, mountainous girl, belly fat, over and over til he came.

You girls are so incredibly fat and sexy. I want you to stay foreverish, he asserted. 

We got open date tickets for the return trip, so we can stay as long as we want. For now, lets just concentrate on getting us out of the water. Were not that far out, and I can see the people on the beach are naked. So are the other people in the water. Good thing none of them were too close when you made it with Brenda, Peggy giggled.

I was overcome by her beauty and sexy obesity. I lost control. Well, if you go stay in the water until we are close the end of the nude section, the people with clothes will see you girls leave the water. If we stay here, you will be around other naked people, Carlos said.

Yeah, but they are all pretty thin. We are going to look like big fat whales coming out of the water, noted Brenda.

Brenda, we do look like big fat whales, acknowledged Peggy, 

Carlos, you go in and get our robes. Well wait here until we see you come back. Oh, heres your suit. You might want to put it on again.

Oh yeah, good idea. Ill wave to you when I get back, he replied.

Carlos was back in a few minutes with their robes. Peggy was kind of an exhibitionist, and loved being naked. She decided she was going to wait for him on the beach. She came out of the water and stood there in all her obese nudity. She saw everyone staring at her at first, then most turned away. Some of the girls kept looking, and seemed to have a lustful look in their eyes. They guys who were looking were all growing these massive erections, so she knew what was on their minds. Nude guys with erections cant possibly hide them. They looked so cute and sexy.

Brenda saw this going on and wanted to join in on the fun. She waddled her way up to the beach near Peggy. She overheard someone say, Wow, you think the first one was fat? You should see the size of this one coming out. 

She looked right at him and waved. This caused her belly to jiggle like mad. This caused his erection to get even bigger. Peggy waved at him, and this caused her breasts to shake.

When Carlos came back with their robes, he found a huge mob of naked guys with massive erections in a circle around the fat girls. He made his way through the crowd and handed them their robes.

These girls are all mine, guys. Get your own. he annoiunced.

Some of the guys came up to help the girls put their robes on. You are one lucky guy. These two are the sexiest women we have ever seen. We have to start fattening up some of the girls down here.

It would be great to see some of the girls here fatten up, but they could never get as fat and beautiful as my Peggy and Brenda, Carlos said.

But at least we can have something to remind us of them, they all agreed together. 

Hey Brenda, Im tired of just sitting around eating all weekend. Lets do something, Peggy commented.

You mean I cant just eat all weekend? Brenda said witjh a note of mock sadness.

Baby, with all that blubber, you can take a night off. Lets go hear some music. How about some blues? Peggy suggested.

Hey, that sounds good. Some clanging guitars. Id be up for that, Brenda replied.

There are lots of clubs downtown. We should go Saturday. This one sounds good, Night of Blues. Cant ask for better than that, Pegggy commented.

You deserve a great big hug and kiss for being so brilliant, honey, Brenda said, fishing for attention.

Make room, hun. Or lets just squish together, Peggy replied.

Come to big fat mama, invited Brenda.

Peggy tried to lie next to Brenda on the queen size bed, and fell on the floor.

There isnt room for both of us, baby. Guess we need to get a king size bed in here, Peggy remarked.

Or we could lose some weight, said Brenda, and they both burst out laughing. Neither had any intenton of even trying suh a thing, as if they could with Carlos the feeder around. 

Finally the big day came. Peggy dressed in her tightest top and skirt. Low cut, of course. Boobs in danger of popping out, top barely reaching her skirt. As she moved, a little belly showed, more and more as she moved. Brenda wore one of her huge tent dresses.

They left early so they could park their van close by. Peggy was too fat to drive a regular car by now. Even the van was a tight squeeze. Her massive boobs got in the way when she turned the wheel, and her belly was pressed into the wheel, but she managed. Brenda couldnt fit in the front seat anymore. They slid open the back door, she sat down, and they kind of rolled her in and closed the door.

OK back there, baby? Peggy called out.

Im OK. Lets go. Just dont make any sudden stops, and take the turns nice and slow, Brenda requested.

Of course, doll. Have to take care of my baby blimp, answered Peggy.

And you do such a great job of it, acknowledged Brenda.

Were here, and its two hours early. Theres parking right in front. This is working out great. Lets go in, said Peggy.

Nice place. Theres the stage. How about seats? Uh on, just hard wood chairs, noted Brenda. 

Yeah. Wont be too comfortable. Lets bring a few up by the stage, Peggy said.

I got one, announced Brenda.

I have 3. I think we need 4 chairs, one per cheek, Peggy replied.

Hope its enough, answerred Brenda.

They ordered some food and a pitcher of beer. Then they ate while they watched the place fill up. They got a few stares, but no one was rude, even though the stares were from people who were stunned by their size. They felt comfortable, except for the chairs.

When it was getting close to show time, the manager came up to them. You ladies are going to have to move back. Right up by the stage is where people stand. We cant have chairs this close.

You should have told us before. All the good spots are taken now," Peggy complained.

You can just move back to the edge. Right in front of those people will be OK," replied the manager..

Peggy, can you help me up? Im kind of stuck here," Brenda asked. .

Girl, you are getting too fat. I cant budge you. Hey, sir, the bouncer looks like a big strong guy. Think he can help?" Peggy requested.

This was one request the manager had never gotten before. This was a woman is too fat to stand up, even with help. 

Well, let me go ask, he said.

The bouncer came right over. What seems to be the problem?

I cant get up. Peggy usually helps me, but its not working tonight, Brenda reported.

You are a pair of big girls. I noticed you right away. Im sure I can get you up. Here, let me try to lift you.

He put his hands under Brendas shoulders, but he was leaning forward so far he couldnt get any leverage. When he tried to lift, his crotch pushed right into her soft belly.

Well, I like that, but it isnt getting me up at all. It seems to be getting you up though, she giggled softly.

Let me try that again, said the bouncer. He took her hands and rocked her back and forth until she ended up on her feet. 

I do appreciate larger women, and you and your friend look just fantastic. That was quite a challenge. I enjoyed that, he said consolingly.

I could tell, she giggled. But we are not larger, we are fat. We are the Fat Girls.

I like that, the Fat Girls. I'm Tony, replied the bouncer.

Hi Tony. I am Brenda. This is our first time here.

Nice to meet you two large, excuse me, fat, lovely ladies. If you need any help, just let me know. Next time, Ill try to help without getting myself arrested, he smiled.

Nothing happened there that bothered me. Anytime at all, Tony my man, Brenda said.

Tony helped the girls move their chairs back and get settled.

These chairs are kind of small for you girls, arent they? There isnt much I can do about it tonight, but next time, if you call ahead, Ill see what we can do, Tony offered.

Hey, nice guy. He seems to have a thing for you, too. I think Im jealous, Peggy giggled.

The show started in a few minutes, and some people got up to dance. The band was very good and really got the crowd into it. More and more people came up to dance, and it was getting crowded.

The girls were very close to the dancers. Someone tripped over Peggy and fell right on top of Brenda. With a crash, the chair gave way, and they both ended up on the floor.

Brenda! Are you OK? Tony, come help.

The music was too loud for Tony to hear, so Peggy was on her own.

There was a throng of people all over the place, moving and gyrating. Peggy got caught up in the crowd which was moving further into the dance floor. There was some kind of conga line going and someone had her hands on her hips and was steering her into the crowd. Whoever it was seemed to like it, because he was giving her hips and ass a good feel. It felt just great, but it wasnt doing Brenda any good. 

Peggy was able to extract herself from the line and tried to make her was back to Brenda. She kept getting jostled around, and her breasts and belly kept getting squashed into people. Her buttons kept popping open, and she had to close up. Finally she lost 2 buttons, and her massive boobs were out. Some guys started grabbing her breasts. She turned to get away, and they pulled her top off completely. She had to make her way over to Brenda totally topless. This slowed her down a lot, with all the guys grabbing her breasts.

There was Brenda rolling around on the floor like a beached whale. Peggy, help. Oh my, look at you. What happened?

I lost my top back on the dance floor somewhere, Peggy reported.

You sure did. How am I going to get up? asked Brenda.

Let me see if I can find Tony, Peggy replied.

Peggy made her way through the crowd. She had to squeeze her way through, and her massive boobs were squished into everyone. Lots of people took the opportunity to get a good feel. She didnt even care at this point, just wanted to find Tony.

Tony, we need some help back here, she called out.

Oh my, Peggy, This isnt that kind of club, you know, he said with a surprised look.

I know. Things got kind of close back there. Brenda fell, and I cant lift her up, Peggy told him.

OK, but lets see if we can cover you up first, he ststed staring at her exposed breasts.

Theres no way you have anything big enough for these girls of mine. Lets just go get Brenda, implored Peggy. 

Brenda was trying not to have people step on her. Some guys were tying to help her up, but there seemed to be more feeling than lifting going on. There were a few hands on her belly, some on her ass, her shoulders, her head, even her legs. There wasnt much that was going to happen with all that. Her dress had ridden up to her hips, showing lots of belly. Peggy went to pull down her dress and cover her up, and it tore in her hands.

Peggy, what are you doing to me? Brenda cried out.

Sorry, baby, I seem to have made things worse. Tony, what can we do? appealed Peggy.

Let me see if I can get her up, he offered.

Tony stood over her and tried to lift under her arms. He got her part way up, but that was the best he could do. I need some help. Let me get one of the other bouncers.

Tony came back with an even bigger guy, and the teo of them got Brenda to her feet. Her torn dress wasnt staying up very well, but at least she was off the floor.

We have to get back to the door. Will you two be OK? Tony enquired.

Yeah, well just get our things and leave, Peggy replied.

OK. You cant stay here like that, baby. Tony gave her naked belly a pat and moved his hand up under her breast. He leaned in and whispered, Sorry, doll, couldnt resist.

Peggy smiled and went off to get her things. In the meantime, poor Brenda was in the middle of a throng of dancers, and trying desperately to keep her torn dress up. 

_Oh no, here comes the conga line again, _ she thought.

People grabbed her ass and pushed her along. She had to go along or fall, and she didnt want to do that again. She lost her hold on her dress, and it slipped down. She quickly grabbed it and pulled it up, but couldnt get it all the way up. Some guys started pulling at it, and she lost more of it.

Peggy, help! she cried out.

Coming, Brenda. Peggy said, but her response speed was encumberdd by both the crowd and her own immense size.

Everyone looked over and saw this half naked fat girl with massive naked boobs coming. It was quite a sight.

Someone grabbed Brendas torn dress and she spun around, and started to fall. Someone grabbed her dress to stop her. She didnt fall, but the dress split all the way down. Here were two sdemi-naked fat girls on the dance floor in the middle of a throng of gyrating dancers.

We have to get out of here, Brenda urged.

I know. Lets start making our way to the door, Peggy agreed

Oh no, here comes the conga line again! Brenda warned.

Maybe we can ride it closer to the door, suggsted Peggy.

Good idea. Here it comes. Lets join at the beginning, then we can jump off, answered Brenda.

Who, me? Jump? What about you for that matter," said Peggy.

Well, walk off then " answered Brenda

They rode the conga to the other side of the dance floor, near the door. Tony came over with two blankets to cover them up some. At least youre fairly decent now, so you dont get arrested. One thing Ill say for you two, you certainly do make things exciting!

Tony, you are a jewel. I hope youll be here next time we come! said Peggy.

Next time? Oh no!. Well, please, next time wear more durable clothes! Much as I love these magnificent boobs of yours (cupping Peggys boobs) and Brendas wonderful belly (giving Brendas belly a squeeze and shake), well be closed down if this keeps up, Tony said in fear.

Deal, Tony. But anytime you want a little more, you can pay us a visit, Peggy repied.

With that, the fat girls opened their blankets and pressed Tony into a wall of fat bellies and boobs.

Hey, Peggy, I think hes up for it again, reported Brenda.

But they demurred at doing anything for the moment. They had open dates with the cruise line and plenty of time for food and sex. This was only their second day in Venzuela and ships only sailed once a month. 

Eventually they knew the time would come when they needed to return to the States so Peggy could resume making the money needed to pay for their appetites. But that would be after Brenda had used up her wardrobe, Patty had spent more time with Carlos and Tony with Brenda.

For now the two fat girls simply needed to have supper and then get to bed. 

THE END (?)


----------

